# How to get the doctors to listen?



## Zyxen (Jun 27, 2012)

I dont know if i have Fibro or not, my doctors wont help me find out.I have read alot in this forum and can relate more to thos with fibro and ibs.I first heard the word Fibromyalgia when i was 19, i was examt by a doctor (friend off my xboyfriends family) and he wanted me to get an specialist to look at me as he was sertain that it was fibro. Unforturnaly i broke with my boyfriend and never got to the specialist.Now my doctor wont even talk to me about fibro, i feel like a cripple, some days i cant walk, iam in so much pain, i really dont know what to do...All they say to me are that i have to train my muscles but how to do that when it hurts.Over the last couple off years its just getting worse. Actually after my accident in 08. I dont work as iam on early retirement. Iam only 26 i want to work...how can i get examed for fibro?


----------

